# Buying from classifieds



## crackalack (Aug 22, 2013)

Just wondering what it really costs to get a used vs new bow sent into Canada? USPS is the way to go I have read, but is everything taxed at the post office?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

crackalack said:


> Just wondering what it really costs to get a used vs new bow sent into Canada? USPS is the way to go I have read, but is everything taxed at the post office?


Good question. Best thing to do would be to go to the Post Office and ask them what are the items on which you have to pay duty. As for HST, if something is bought outside Canada, it can get pretty complicated.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'v done it.
Get them to ship USPS like you stated.
Marked used and or gift.
Low dallar value also.
Done it a couple times with no problem.
Now the other way is a different question.


----------



## viper296 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dont get it sent UPS or Fedex cuz you will be charged brokerage fees. Also when paying go through paypal. Dont do paypal gift because you wont be covered if the person rips you off or it gets lost in the mail. I got $400 ripped off me from a guy in Dartmouth Nova Scotia (Redneck1409) He looked legit but I made the mistake of sending money through E-Transfer thinking a person who represented Nova Scotia in archery would scam me.


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I just purchased $150 worth of goods from Lancaster Archery I paid $30 for expedited shipping to Ontario using USPS when the package was delivered the post lady said I had to pay a $9.99 handling charge plus $15.00 GST or I could not have the package. That will be the last time I buy from the USA.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have noticed several times,
I've paid USPS shipping @ US sales, but somehow UPS got themselves involved and charged me the brokerage fees....I guess they have access to the border warehouse and picking up things from shelf....:killpain: next time they nock on my door I will send them back //// somebody needs to teach them the game....
If you really want to buy new bow or anything higher price tag, I would send it to any USaddressinc.com or like that and go for a day trip, me driving a diezel for 30 bucks I can easily drive 500 klicks there and back ...
From other side I had very positive experience buying second hand high end stuff from pro shooters, for me this made a very valuable difference...


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've bought lots of stuff(camo,arrows,bows) from the usa. All shipped via USPS. In some cases no duty or tax. Other cases full tax plus customs inspection and duty(you only pay duty on non usa products) It's luck of the draw. Some days you win some days you lose. I even had tax charged on a package marked gift.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if close to a usa border get stuff sent to the ups office and pick up there and only pay 13 tax for ont if you pick up in usa use paypal and then protected I have Lancaster end the stuff to my usa ups store cheap and there in 2-3 days...


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Really depends on the dollar amount but most of the ones that I have imported has costed me $50-$80 extra. Shipping USPS is the only way as stated.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I do the same as Ted, get it shipped to a UPS store over the border. Never ever use UPS, ever, never, ever.


----------

